# xfree help...!!!

## Tiro

ciao a tutti...

finalmente riesco ad avere un browser che non sia lynx...uhauuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!

cmq ancora non riesco a far girare xfree a dovere e a far girare kde/gnome ecc...

ogni volta che avvio kde da riga di comando ricevo errore: 

Could not start kdeinit. Check your installation.

inoltre con i settaggi attuali mi ritrovo con una freccia del mouse sdoppiata e una tastiera inglese...prima di far partire X l-avevo in it...!!!!  :Wink: ))

appena riesco ad avere un editor faccio un bel copia/incolla del log e del conf di xfree...  :Wink: ) ...intanto se qlcn ha gia qlc dritta da darmi lo ringrazio....  :Smile: ))))

----------

## bsolar

Per quanto riguarda la tastiera, in /etc/XF86Config nella sezione riguardante la tua tastiera aggiungi

```
Option "XkbLayout" "it"
```

----------

